# VDGIF Informal Survey Available



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks BB, haven't checked my email in like, 3 days. Request submitted.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*The word going around now is*

that the subject of deer chasing (hound hunting) has been shelved by the DGIF. Maybe it's wishful thinking on their part


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*survey*

Has anyone received the survey yet? I requested it hte first day offered and haven't heard a thing back?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Got mine yesterday. There were reports of the site being down for a while. I would guess they are bombed with requests at his point. :mg:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I requested one right after my first post. Don't know how long it should take to email a link, but I haven't seen it yet. BB is probably right, they're swamped.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Finally got my survey today. Tried to access the survey and was told that the "unique password" they sent me had already been used. Wonder if someone just started punching in numbers to gain access and flood the system? I emailed back and asked for a new password, we'll see if they send one.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here's the results from another survey.
http://www.newsleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080409/SPORTS/804090303/1006

Here's the results from it. 



> While I don't have a large amount of public or license monies available for large-scale studies such as this one, I have asked how many folks think of it. The following six questions were asked and the responses were received via letter or e-mail from hunters all over the state.
> 
> 1. Do you hunt with dogs? And please explain your preferred method of hunting and the areas you hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

copy

So lets go through the math so you understand

"The final numbers were 49 for no change to existing laws governing hunting with hounds and 54 for the elimination of hunting with hounds. 

Fifty of those who responded indicated they were not against hound hunting, but thought some further regulation was necessary. 

So, if you do a little figuring, that's 32 percent for no change, 35 percent for elimination and 32 percent for more regulation.


So lets see

153 people took the survey...

54 of them want hound hunting done away with...

153-54=99......

So 99 out of 153 either do not want any change at all or or some change but do not want hound hunting done away with...

49 + 50=99.....

32%+32%=64

35% want it gone...

so that is 64% of all the 153 people either do not want change at all or want some form of change but not doing away with hound hunting.

Easy enough for you Bigbird

Thats pretty good numbers for hound hunters if you ask me...

Almost twice as many people are for hound hunting than against hound hunting

But I suppose you can twist the numbers to suite you anyway you want...
:wink:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> copy
> 
> So lets go through the math so you understand
> 
> ...


Hokie, the vise spin on the numbers would be 67% want to either eliminate or increase the regulations on it. 67% > 64%. :wink: The problem is, they didn't say how much regulation they were talking about.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Been observing the Va/dog problem here for awhile.

Observation: I have never seen someone get spanked as thoroughly as Hokie has and keep coming back for more. Continually sets himself up for a slapping, it happens, and then thinks it proves his point!!!

The "Source", while similar was a distant 2nd and a rank beginner by comparison.

My thoughts on deer dogging - get it so it doesn't interfere with others hunts or do away with it. Seems like its up to the doggers to choose which. If it's a tradition that becomes lost, they will only have themselves to blame for their selfish attitude.

Steve


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I think I'm starting to figure out Pokémon's problem. He doesn't understand math. The correct equation for HM is everything = dog chasing.



> The final numbers were 49 for no change to existing laws governing hunting with hounds and 54 for the elimination of hunting with hounds. Fifty of those who responded indicated they were not against hound hunting, but thought some further regulation was necessary. So, if you do a little figuring, that's 32 percent for no change, 35 percent for elimination and 32 percent for more regulation.


They received 153 responses.
49 = no change or the dog chaser as we know today.
54 for it totally gone.
50 for change.
Total 153. 
First there are more totally against it than for it. Then the rest want it changed. So you have 67% either against it or it needs changing. Any change is not ok with dog chasers in the sense that they want to keep on keeping on with their same load of crap they dish out every year. Change means a lot of things. Too bad what those changes might have been were not given. We all know what changes have been proposed and what other states have done. There are no different results that can be construed from the survey based on the information given. 

That brings us to the VDGIF survey and why it happening. Change. 67% of the WW survey want a change. It's just a matter of how much change. And HM 67% is a clear majority. Even your limited math skills should be able to see that. Hope this helps clear up the survey results for you. Now before the VDGIF survey results come out maybe you could get one of your kids math books from school and brush up on the parts you missed.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Anyone ever visit the Virginia Deer Hunting forum? They're pro dog in case you haven't figured it out. And HM had a friend there. The exact same post word for word that HM posted is over there by another member. They also moderate the heck out of posts there too. Here today, gone tomorrow. Anything that looks bad for the dog chasers is removed. That might explain why HM is not a registered member but a guest there.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

The VaDeer.com forum is not "pro dog". It is anti argument!
I have banned all discussion of this inflammatory divisive subject there, just as we did years ago on several other forums.

Complaints of "heavy" moderation seem to come mostly from folks who do not respect rules, and decisions made by the people in charge at any forum, in my opinion.
VaDeer is a forum which exists to promote the future of hunting, and to unite hunters. Unfortunately, there are factions who are so single issue oriented that they cannot find peace when they visit there. Obviously, the solution would be to create their own forum, where they make the rules, and can let it run without moderation!


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Do you think bashing VA Deer here is going to help you BB. In case you haven't figured it out, the reason for the threads to be locked or deleted is that a few people on both sides can't discuss the issue in a civil manner. The mods at VA Turkey have been more restrictive to the subject, for the same reasons. 

The reason hokie is listed as guest is he deleted his account there and he didn't leave on good terms. I suspect there's more than person using the username hokieman.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*VAdeer.com*

So if a post is not positive for deer chasing it's out?? Talking aobut having your heads in the sand or............up.............somewhere else!!!

*"My thoughts on deer dogging - get it so it doesn't interfere with others hunts or do away with it. Seems like its up to the doggers to choose which. If it's a tradition that becomes lost, they will only have themselves to blame for their selfish attitude".*

Good post but you left out one critical part: Not only so it doesn't enterfere with others' hunts but *ALSO others' private property rights*.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> Good post but you left out one critical part: Not only so it doesn't enterfere with others' hunts but ALSO others' private property rights.


You are right - the most critical part.

Steve


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

If I understand what Cliff said, *anything* concerning running deer with hounds is out. I guess with that rule the ones causing the problems don't have a reason to post there. 

I think there's need to change the regs concerning running deer with hound and eliminating the rtr law would be a start. But anyone that wants to eliminate running hounds is anti hunting.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

rick64 said:


> If I understand what Cliff said, *anything* concerning running deer with hounds is out. I guess with that rule the ones causing the problems don't have a reason to post there.


rick, this is an untrue statement. I have seen many post's over there talking about running dogs. The problem is, if someone says they are against it everyone over there jumps on them and then the thread gets locked. Heck, one of their moderators has a hunting dog running across the screen with "please don't shoot me" as his signature. If I had a sig that said "please don't release on property you don't control" or "standing in the bed of your truck on the road shooting at a running deer in front of dogs is not hunting" what do you think the response would be?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

deepzak said:


> rick, this is an untrue statement. I have seen many post's over there talking about running dogs. The problem is, if someone says they are against it everyone over there jumps on them and then the thread gets locked. Heck, one of their moderators has a hunting dog running across the screen with "please don't shoot me" as his signature. If I had a sig that said "please don't release on property you don't control" or "standing in the bed of your truck on the road shooting at a running deer in front of dogs is not hunting" what do you think the response would be?


Ditto...... 

But hey if it makes people sleep better knowing they're safe and sound in their little forum world then that's ok too. I'm not bashing just stating what I observed there. Looks like I'm not alone. Nice rant about uniting hunters and all on the forum. Unfortunately no one is buying it.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fortunate for private property owners*

nobody is buying it. They thought they were smart by sounding as if they are trying to unite all hunters in Virginia. Who do they think they are kidding? The difference in what they call "hunting" (deer chasing) and what REAL hunting IS, is miles apart. What they do is chase and shoot...............hardly hunting Drive down the roads in Prince George County and tell me how one can equate "hunting" with those wooden stands placed every 75 yards on the ditch lines only a few feet from the paved roads. Do they shoot across the roads? YES! Do they shoot down the road? YES! I can show you some of these stands within 100 yards of peoples' homes. BUT THEY CALL THAT HUNTING and they actually have the nerve to try to unite with real hunters in their pitiful effort to keep their sorry sport alive..........and you'll notice I did not even mention the trampling of private property owners' rights and privacy.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Clifford said:


> The VaDeer.com forum is not "pro dog". It is anti argument!
> I have banned all discussion of this inflammatory divisive subject there, just as we did years ago on several other forums.
> 
> Complaints of "heavy" moderation seem to come mostly from folks who do not respect rules, and decisions made by the people in charge at any forum, in my opinion.
> VaDeer is a forum which exists to promote the future of hunting, and to unite hunters. Unfortunately, there are factions who are so single issue oriented that they cannot find peace when they visit there. Obviously, the solution would be to create their own forum, where they make the rules, and can let it run without moderation!


 You know I hear that's in the works. 

And BTW you forgot to lock down a few other threads with the word "dog" in it.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I say bring it on*

A REAL Virginia hunting forum.................not a deer chasing forum trying to appear as a general hunting forum. Maybe someone will do it


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

You guys realize that you're just talking back and forth to each other, right?
Whining because I won't let one side grandstand on the forum is laughable!
What I have done is fair!
Neither side can post about hunting with dogs!
I can't tell folks that they can't like or dislike one or another method of hunting. But, I can at least attempt to keep down the chaos on the forum....
Yall want to personalize this? For what good reason?
I like dogs...
I don't hunt with dogs...
I don't want dogs on my place in Illinois, because we are trying to enjoy bowhunting there.
Right now, I am not taking sides...
So, what is the problem?
All of this effort yall are putting into the arguing is only causing more folks to come forth and pick a side...
And, you aren't changing anyone's minds...
So, what is the point?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Too funny! You have threads, over 35 pages of them without really looking hard, up on pro-dog posts. They're up as I type and like the others stayed active and open until those with different views arrived. Now suddenly it's taboo. All in the name of fairness? Well if no one is changing one's mind why allow the VHDA posts? In fact why allow a thing on the forum? Nice attempt to justify your stance but it's obvious to all the side you've taken. And that's fine to have a side and it's even ok if you don't want it on your forum. But don't try to BS us by calling it something else. It is what it is and we all see it very clearly. 

Funny since no one ever changes why are you even bothering to reply here? I'll tell you, you want to express your view. But isn't that exactly what you say you're trying to stop on your forum? I know it's ok for you to state your position and feelings here, just not for those that disagree on _your_ forum.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

I think I have this figured out, finally...
You just like to argue, right?
I have instructed (days ago) the mods to clean up the forum...
I don't have enough time to read every post on the forum, and make a little so that I can try to explain to you...
But, it falls on deaf ears...
Say what you want from now on...
I am done with trying to reason with you!
Its like talking to a woman....


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Clifford said:


> I think I have this figured out, finally...
> You just like to argue, right?
> I have instructed (days ago) the mods to clean up the forum...
> I don't have enough time to read every post on the forum, and make a little so that I can try to explain to you...
> ...


I certainly understand with all of 28 posts in the Sportsman Issues forum how it might take days and days to go through it all. Lucky for us you managed enough time to respond the several times you did here. :wink:
Sorry you think I and the others are deaf. We hear and see just fine.

Hope you get that communicating with women issue going for you.  That can be a problem at times.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

deepzak said:


> rick, this is an untrue statement. I have seen many post's over there talking about running dogs. The problem is, if someone says they are against it everyone over there jumps on them and then the thread gets locked. Heck, one of their moderators has a hunting dog running across the screen with "please don't shoot me" as his signature. If I had a sig that said "please don't release on property you don't control" or "standing in the bed of your truck on the road shooting at a running deer in front of dogs is not hunting" what do you think the response would be?


Your right zak and most of the time it's not long before it goes down hill because of a few people. I've been guilty of arguing with some of the guys that run deer hounds and in the end, it's a waste of time were not going to change each others minds. Hopefully the hound study will correct the bigger problems. I don't want dogs run for deer on land that I hunt, but I don't care if they can do it where they have permission and without trespassing or disturbing other hunters on adjoining lands.

The mod your talking about doesn't even run deer dogs and he's had his problems with hokie and others.

Ask Cliff, I don't think that sig would get you in trouble, if it fits. If you put it in a post you know it's going to cause a problem.

You guys must not be keeping hokie busy, he's got time to bash Bob Kane on speeddog. One dog org. bashing another? The VHDA is the real problem, not the hound hunters and it's not just their opposition to SH. See what happens in the future with that group and any primitive weapons issues.


----------

